
Show HN: Glyphfriend, a VS Extension for Icon Font Previews and Intellisense - rionmonster
https://github.com/rionmonster/Glyphfriend
======
alexhdev
How have I not known this was a thing? I cannot count the hours I've spent
opening Google and searching for the icons that I need.

